# Soap cutter DIY from hell



## kbuska

Hello everyone. I haven't been on in a while due to some family illness but I'm back and decided after cutting my last crappy uneven bar of soap I was going to make my own soap cutter. I've been using a plastic miter box and it works good but my largest mold (7lbs) is a bit to wide for it so I've had to cut by hand when using that mold. 

I've tried to make this dang thing twice and everyte it makes a slanted bar. Either my cut is slanted or my end wood piece is slanted. 

Any thoughts on what I should do? Who wants to nut me a tank for Christmas  lol


----------



## carebear

I love my tank.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Sunny

kbuska said:
			
		

> Who wants to nut me a tank for Christmas  lol



I'm not familiar with this phrase  :shock: I think that means BUY lol ... hey yes I'll jump on this wagon, I'll take a tank for Christmas too!


----------



## Sunny

I'm trying to find the link for you but I can't. There is a cutter that you could probably make since you are handy, it looks doable.

It is a rectangular frame basically, with the wires strung across it. You would prop it up on the two short sides, and then sit the soap on top of it (top down), placing a board on the bottom of the loaf, and then slowly push the soap log through the wires, cutting them.


I drew you a picture in paint... forgive my art plz.






and it might have those little tightening things on each side of the string or something.


----------



## Soapy Gurl

I love the drawing tasha!  Much better than I could have done.   

I find it amusing the things we go through to have perfectly cut bars of soap.  I try to remind myself that it is a handmade product!  It shouldn't be perfect.  But I measure my bars with a ruler and mark on both sides.


----------



## Traceyann

Soap Gurl. I do the same, and then I have a VERY big knife and I cut it !


----------



## Bergamia2504

Someone I know found this...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... fe=sidebar


----------



## hushnel

This is kind of primitive but it works well for me on my home made log mold. The large thin cleaver helps to keep the cut straight along the squared end of the mold.

Cutting the bars is one of my favorite parts of soap making.


----------



## Relle

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Soap Gurl. I do the same, and then I have a VERY big knife and I cut it !



This is what I do to and they are between 5  and 10 grams of each other, wouldn't have it any other way. I look forward to the cut - best part.


----------



## Moonblossom

Wouldn't trade my tank for anything! But I'm with Kbuska I used to cut cockeyed very bad all the time until I got my tank that is.


----------



## Bubbles Galore

http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/lo ... utter.html

You could make a wider version of this one and you can even incorporate this idea into existing wooden log moulds by adding a slit towards the end.


----------



## Soapy Gurl

It is fun to cut and stamp them.  I use one of those square soap cutters with the wooden handle.  It seems I get a more even cut than with a big knife.  Since I am pushing down.  It is only when I get impatient that I start to get uneven bars, it is not something to rush through!


----------



## kbuska

Can you post a picture, I don't thInk I understand.


----------



## carebear

Soapy Gurl said:
			
		

> I love the drawing Sunny!  Much better than I could have done.
> 
> I find it amusing the things we go through to have perfectly cut bars of soap.  I try to remind myself that it is a handmade product!  It shouldn't be perfect.  But I measure my bars with a ruler and mark on both sides.



oh, I cannot go that way.  mine are handmade and must be perfect - I cannot seem to get past seeing "uneven cuts" and "amateur" in the same way.  so a tank is one of my most important tools.


----------

